# wpa_supplicant: failed to set GTK/PTK to the driver

## thecrazylol

hi, 

i am a gentoo newbee, using linux (debian/arch/kubuntu) since 2006

and i have the following Problem  :Sad: 

http://nopaste.info/84f673da4e.html

hardware: 

ipw2200 wlandevice

thx for your help  :Wink: 

----------

## tarpman

Use -Dipw2200 instead of -Dwext.

----------

## thecrazylol

hi, there appear the error msg: unsupported driver "ipw2200" with the -Dipw2200 option  :Sad: Last edited by thecrazylol on Fri Feb 29, 2008 4:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tarpman

My bad; should just be -Dipw.  I must have been thinking of Kismet.

----------

## thecrazylol

mh  :Sad:  following:

http://nopaste.info/c6e9235325.html

i have no more idea  :Sad: 

----------

